# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΒΑΝΑ ΔΙΟΔΟΣ JES 2p

## jIMDIM

παρακαλω αν γνωριζεται την τιμη τησ αντιστασησ R1 ΣΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΟΒΑΝΑ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ??

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα , δινεις ως στοιχείο μια νότα και ζητάς να σου πούμε ποιο τραγούδι είναι. Ανέβασε μια φωτογραφία, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά εννοείς αντιστασουλες στην  πλακέτα , r1 είναι η κωδικοποιηση της κάθε εταιρείας , το κόστος αυτών των αντιστάσεων είναι αμελητέο ,μερικά σεντς

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilimertzani

Τιμή θα εννοεί μάλλον τα ωμ της.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Έχεις δίκιο , ΞΞ©ΞΞΞΞΞ£ Ξ§Ξ‘Ξ©ΞΞΞ€Ξ©Ξ.jpg

Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

